# digital camera as webcam?



## ishaan (Jan 5, 2006)

hi

i got a CANON DIGITAL IXUS i....ne1 kno if it can it b used as a webcam? how?

thx


----------



## pop143 (Jan 12, 2006)

*hi frnds*

hi frnds..ya me too..

i too got a digicam...is that possible to use it as a webcam..???

plz reply

-pop


----------

